
Hierarchical Object Detection with Deep Reinforcement Learning - fchollet
https://imatge-upc.github.io/detection-2016-nipsws/
======
visionscaper
Apart from the content of this research, to me, this method of publishing is
the future : here, in one github repo, you can find the paper and the code
such that you can perform the experiments done in the research yourself. Well
done!

~~~
pYQAJ6Zm
And in a manner of contrast, Google DeepMind’s “Neural Turing Machines” still
gives me nightmares. Where are the implementation details, where?! A perfect
example of how science should _not_ be reported.

~~~
visionscaper
Is this what you are looking for?

[https://github.com/carpedm20/NTM-
tensorflow](https://github.com/carpedm20/NTM-tensorflow)

~~~
pYQAJ6Zm
That is helpful, thank you.

But the most concerning issue however, in my opinion, and taking into account
the amount of attention that the NTM paper got, is that (to my knowledge) all
public implementations of the suggested architecture involve a great deal of
guesswork. The researchers didn’t release any code; only vague details about
the architecture and results that we must take on their word. The note they
released is, I think, closer to being a tantalizing press release than a
proper scientific report.

------
SamPutnam
The donated GPUs used are listed at $3100 and $1500, respectively, on Amazon.

